# Boeing shows off material that is 99.99% AIR



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2015)

The revolutionary breakthrough claims to be 100 times lighter than Styrofoam and could be the future for aeronautical design, and is so light that is can sit atop a dandelion

Called a microlattice, it is so strong the firm says an egg wrapped in the material would survive a 25 story drop .







The material, called Microlattice, is a 3D open-cellular polymer structure made up of interconnected hollow tubes, each with a wall 1,000 times thinner than a human hair. 

'One of the main applications that we've been looking into is structural components in aerospace,' said Sophia Yang, Research Scientist of Architected Materials at HRL Labs who worked with Boeing on the project.

'The trick is to fabricate a lattice of interconnected hollow tubes with a wall thickness of 100 nanometers, 1,000 times thinner than a human hair,' Dr. Tobias Schaedler of HRL said.

In addition to its ultra-low density, the material's cellular architecture gives rise to unprecedented mechanical behavior for a metal, including complete recovery from compression exceeding 50% strain and extraordinarily high energy absorption. 










Originally developed for the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA), the novel material could be used for battery electrodes, catalyst supports, and acoustic, vibration or shock energy damping. 


HRL Laboratories also announced today that it will develop new ultra-lightweight materials for future aerospace vehicles and structures under NASA's Game Changing Development Program. 

These new materials can enable NASA to reduce the mass of spacecraft for deep space exploration by 40 percent and are necessary for the journey to Mars and beyond.

The focus of HRL's effort is to develop ultralight sandwich panels based on our ultra-light lattice core materials.

Attaching thin, stiff facesheets to the top and bottom surfaces of a relatively thick, lightweight core makes such structures. 

Sandwich structures provide high torsional and bending rigidity at low weight and have become the standard for lightweight design in the aerospace industry.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2015)

Plus I bet its insulating properties are amazing, and it can be cast into plastics used for neutron absorption with low re-emission of other nuclear particles making spaceflight safer, nuclear power safer, and many other cool new applications.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 13, 2015)

What about pillows ? problem is now i really want to touch that stuff.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 13, 2015)

Microlattice material will prevent many sports related brain injuries.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

It looks like it would make a good air filter...especially if charged.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2015)

good god, there is a billion applications for this kind of tech...


----------

